# Stumbled here



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

New to the site, just happened to stumble upon it searching for new ideas for next years haunt.

Cheers ALL!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome, glad you could join us!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello. Welcome to the nightmare


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum HTH!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum...lucky you, stumbling in here...I usually stumble into a wall, or a coffee table...and then there is all that bruising to deal with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HTH


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Stumbled in, brought in in hand cuffs, it's all the same around here. You're home.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! I think ill fit right in here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haunted TEM HOME said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! I think ill fit right in here!


:jol:Sorry Honey...who said, "You'll fit right in??"

Sorry....you will..that was a test......
....try real hard to pass whatever test you are taking...........


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

(stares perplexed scratching chin) whaaaa........test.....TEST? I didn't see that in the forum rules, nobody told me there would be tests. Good thing i can write real small....the question..."who said" the answer I think is "Me" As i seem to have quite the varatious apetite for the little holiday that this site caters too, in addition to scaring the Sh*t outa people....lmao.....Thank you for welcome.....I think....and I will try real hard to pass, but at this age usually Im the one giving the tests..

All the Best!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Sorry Honey...who said, "You'll fit right in??"
> 
> Sorry....you will..that was a test......
> ....try real hard to pass whatever test you are taking...........


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welocme


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh yes ... you'll fit right in.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello & welcome!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome! All the new people looks like I will enjoy looking at everyone creations... How fun! Yeppeeee !!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

